# Share a website that's not of the "big ten"



## A Jump From Let (May 26, 2013)

Please share (no Facebook, Youtube, Google, Twitter, Hotmail, etc ) just other good/big sites that might not be as famous, but you enjoy it.  

 

_It's possible to mention why you like it or follow it._

 

One of my favourite is soundcloud.com , I like the fast, smooth display of audio.


----------



## willie (May 26, 2013)

vpsboard.com


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 26, 2013)

willie said:


> vpsboard.com


You are good as long as you are not posting YouTube.com


----------



## Mun (May 26, 2013)

lowendhelp.com  <--- looking for writers

Gaming-Servers.net  <---- looking for players


----------



## wdq (May 26, 2013)

GitHub, StackOverflow, Qualys SSL Labs, DataCenterMapping, OverAPI, DomainPriceMonitor.


----------



## Mun (May 26, 2013)

http://zreoarchive.org  Who likes Zelda Music


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 26, 2013)

Thanks @Mun @wdq

note: please try to post website's url, and preference is to ones that are beneficial and/or really big.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> http://zreoarchive.org   Who likes Zelda Music


Nice one, I've loved some remakes including a LOZOOT orchestral remake, but not a fan/collector though, you must look at members who are using an image from, Nintendo....ow wait


----------



## Mun (May 26, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> Nice one, I've loved some remakes including a LOZOOT orchestral remake, but not a fan/collector though, you must look at members who are using an image from, Nintendo....ow wait



I think I will be rebuilding it to make it more functional in the coming weeks, but if there is other Zelda music freely available I might add those is well, is LOZOOT that?


----------



## Sajan P (May 26, 2013)

http://huffingtonpost.com


----------



## SeriesN (May 26, 2013)

Clientsfromhell


----------



## vanarp (May 26, 2013)

Great Tech Tips: http://www.labnol.org


Everything Google: http://googlesystem.blogspot.com


Cool Home Page: http://www.v9.com


Great Linux Tips/Tutorials: http://www.cyberciti.biz


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 26, 2013)

Thanks @Sajan P @SeriesN @vanarp   



Mun said:


> I think I will be rebuilding it to make it more functional in the coming weeks, but if there is other Zelda music freely available I might add those is well, is LOZOOT that?


Just shortcut for Ocarina of Time, and it depends since you get plenty of remakes for each Zelda game, those are orchestral for LOZOOT and looks open source


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 27, 2013)

DSLReports/BroadbandReports: http://www.dslreports.com/

Really good for (mainly US-centric) news about cable/telcos, and tech news. The ISP direct-support forums are great too -- cuts out the support people reading from scripts.


----------



## DamienSB (May 30, 2013)

movies. eztv.it


----------



## shovenose (May 30, 2013)

does Pandora count? If not, I usually have New Relic, Badcaps.net, and Newegg open.


----------



## Mun (May 30, 2013)

http://www.bulkrdns.com/


----------



## wlanboy (May 31, 2013)

http://hackaday.com/

All about hardware hacks.


----------



## mikho (May 31, 2013)

http://www.ikeahackers.net/


True hackers! All about the hardware, especially the lack-rack.


----------



## notFound (May 31, 2013)

I spend about half of my day on SoundCloud, pretty good apart from the limits on the free account. I'ma have to start paying.


----------



## Mun (Jun 1, 2013)

http://vpswiki.us/ <--- Plus I need some help with it


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2013)

TurnTable.FM

On it all day long.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 1, 2013)

http://trakt.tv/

A great website for fellow TV/movie addicts. Lets you discuss and rate series and movies, maintain watchlists, track progress of watched episodes and more. I've been using it for a bit over a year now and I love, especially it's recommendations feature. It has apps for most mobile platforms as well as plugins for various media centers. It's basically Last.fm for motion pictures.


----------



## bizzard (Jun 2, 2013)

joindiaspora.com. Is not much active there, but have pinned it in firefox for a long time. Btw, is anyone from here in Disapora networks?


----------



## vanarp (Jun 4, 2013)

Kill some time... 

http://devour.com/


----------



## SilverKnightTech (Jun 4, 2013)

Heck,   failblog.org, thechive.com, 9gag.com, peopleofwalmart.com, dumbtweets.com.   There are tons.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 4, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> failblog.org, 9gag.com,


OM nom nom.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/


----------

